# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > Public International Law >  Legal and Ethical Implications of GPS Vulnerabilities

## هيثم الفقى

[align=left] 
The Global Positioning System (GPS) has slowly permeated into the civilian community and has become an essential accessory for the modern individual. Various commercial applications heavily rely on GPS technology. GPS has also started receiving attention in court cases, where it has been admissible as evidence leading to convictions or proving innocence. However, GPS is a radio-navigation system and is prone to vulnerabilities that may be introduced intentionally or unintentionally. The legal...
[/align]

----------

